# OMG!!! He swallowed the BALL!!!!



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My Dear Friends,
I cannot say thank you enough for all of the knowledge that everyone has shared here.
My DH was playing ball with the gang and low and behold Rhett swallowed it.. Now the ball should not have been used due to its size(superball) big enough for Jippy to play with but not for the spoos. After the HolyS###! Was spoken. My DH was very concerned about a blockage and I grabbed the peroxide... Down the hatch it went and Rhett puked his dinner and the ball!!!! Thank God!!!
Guilt abounds and all is well! 
My Friends there is no way to say thank you enough.
Now I will go have a glass of wine to calm my nerves and snuggle my healthy poodles.

I love you all My Friends.

Rhett's Mom


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So glad all is well ! I know that was scary.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So glad he brought it all up...what a panic!
Good quick thinking!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG is right! Glad it all turned out good. Oprah lost one of her retrievers this way. WHEW!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

DH will never say anything again about my poodle forum except wonderful things... Sometimes he thinks I spend too much time on the forum..so he is riddled with guilt!!! All that matters is the ball was puked and Rhett is fine.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank goodness for the safe outcome! _Phew!_ Good for you taking swift action, and having hydrogen peroxide on hand. (Everybody go check your medicine cabinets!) Now put away the guilt and pour the wine! And hug Rhett.:hug:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Superballs are toxic. Even if they are tiny, and do not cause a blockage they can still kill a dog. After assisting in an emergency surgery to remove one from a dog's stomach, I will not allow them in my house. That poor dog came very close to dying, because the ball had been in it's stomach for several hours.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

More importantly, I forgot to add- Kudos to you all for quick thinking and having the good sense not to panic. Whew!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Phew!!! So glad you were there when it happened and had the peroxide on hand! A ball was what ended up being the reason Maddy needed surgery last summer...she had eaten some plastic and whatnot too but the Vet said the ball was what was blocking everything. Hope you have a great celebratory evening now that all is well!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! How scary! I've heard about that...that they are toxic. Good, swift thinking and acting on your part. I'm so happy to hear that he's okay.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done and kudos on not panicking, thank Goodness that Rhett is okay


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew! You are soooo lucky! Good thinking too! Makes me want to run and check the expiration dates on my bottle of peroxide!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief! I did not know that hydrogen peroxide induced vomiting. I would not have known what to do other than panic. Cheers Rhett's Mom!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great reflexes! so glad all is well.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

O MG how scarey!! Happy to hear Rhett is ok. Great thinking on your part. Yipee for the wine!#


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What is a superball, anyway? Is it what I might call a super bouncer?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too am very impressed at your quick thinking in an emergency! I hope the shakes have eased by now.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry to go off-topic but...

Isn't hydrogen peroxide toxic?! <- sais gal from where it's not ever found in common households


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

RunChanter, yes. Superball is the brand name and then there are many other names, most containing "super" or "bounce". They come in various sizes and some are even sold in gum ball machines. The smaller ones got pulled off the market here, as a choking hazard for children. I think they just put warning labels with age limits on them because I have been seeing them again at discount stores.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugh. I know those things. My kids have come home with them and I quietly dispose of them. I can see Chanter eating those in a heartbeat!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

How very scary! So glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Omg - that could have turned out very differently. Good call, Rhett.s mom. I think 2 glasses of wine are in order.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How scary! Quick thinking! Glad everything turned out ok. 

I had a Yorkie once that ate a whole cigarette (unlit) that my friend dropped. I gave peroxide as well.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Beaches said:


> Omg - that could have turned out very differently. Good call, Rhett.s mom. I think 2 glasses of wine are in order.


Lol; only 2?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Good for you! I have had peroxide and a syringe sitting on the counter since Timi came home. I gave it to her instantly when she swallowed the gum, and although the gun itself didn't come up, I think that most of the xylitol was in the quickly devolving coating, and that, the toxic part must have come up in the vomit, so I still give the peroxide credit for the save


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Many plastics are poisonous when subjected to the Hydrochloric acid in the stomach. Hydrogen Peroxide unopened in a glass container will last a LONG time. High concentration peroxide could be harmful. Someone here might sugest the right concentration, dosage and administration methods.???
Eric.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Many plastics are poisonous when subjected to the Hydrochloric acid in the stomach. Hydrogen Peroxide unopened in a glass container will last a LONG time. High concentration peroxide could be harmful. Someone here might sugest the right concentration, dosage and administration methods.???
> Eric.


YES PLEASE!

Hydrogen peroxide is not something that lives in my house (at the moment!)


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> YES PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide is not something that lives in my house (at the moment!)



The dosage I have is 1 milliliter per pound not to exceed 45 milliliters. It can be given twice but if nothing comes up to the vet you should go. Also if you know what it was ingested contact poison control along with your vet.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Administer with a turkey Baster for large dogs and and ear bulb/ baby snot sucker for smaller dogs. Also collect what has been vomited to bring to the vet for examination


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And of course, do take time to think - "could what they swallowed do more damage coming up?" Sometimes if something sharp is swallowed, the advise is to feed lots of soft bread and Cotten balls soaked in milk to surround and cushion it through the digestion, rather than to try to bring it back up.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a turkey baster and a small bottle of peroxide in Willow's travel bag. I started carrying it about 16 years ago when Annabelle (RIP) was a puppy and she ate a rat poison pellet. We gave her peroxide and she threw it up.... Whew!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just saw this. That is scary, but brava to you for quick action. H2O2 is always in stock at this house. I also have a bottle of it in my travel emergency bag in my truck. It has saved the day on occasion.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! How incredible! So glad everyone is ok.

Thanks so much for sharing the info.

Could anyone do me a huge favor? 

And take a picture of the bottle of hydrogen peroxide you use so I can print it out and go to the store and get the exact same type? 

Ps. The syringe to administer it too? 

I worry I could buy the wrong thing! 

I do have some in the cabinet but want to make sure it's right.... Just in case. ☺☺


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I just get any ordinary hydrogen peroxide that I find in the drugstore in the wound care section.
And you can get the syringe from your Vet - I always keep a few extra in the house, left over from when my girls have needed oral medications. Though I do admit that when Timi swallowed the gum, I panicked enough that I did not measure, I just filled a syringe, squirted, threw her into a bag and ran to the vet. By the time that we got to the Vet she had spit up in the bag. 
So it would be a good idea to practice the correct dosage for your kids, so you don't do like I did!


----------

